# Looking before you post...



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

After posting the newest pictures of my second Obliterator i realized that maybe i should have looked at the photos to spot errors i couldn't see in my dim ass living room. Good lighting is hard to come by these days... electricity costs way to damned much... but i digress. How do you guys manage to spot out errors in your paint jobs be it sloppy lines or forgetting to trim away the mold lines? And doesn't it just piss you off when you do find mistakes after you spend 6 hours painting a model...:ireful2:

woog out!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't say I do.
While the lighting in my painting room isn't really that great and it can be annoying at times I don't ever spend 6 hours painting a single model. I don't paint very well at all so I just take a couple of models and give them what they need for a good overall look and that doesn't take long. 

And if it is a big project I want to take my time doing, then it usually takes a couple of days as I get better results if I just do a couple of things and then return to them with some fresh eyes.

So this isn't really something I consider much of a problem since I always can come back to make quick fixes. But I also skip on a lot of details so I guess i'm just different. And tbh, if you paint something 6 hours straight, you really have too much spare time


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> ...if you paint something 6 hours straight, you really have too much spare time


I'm so glad that you assumed that i meant at once... cause when you assume things you make an "ASS" out of "U" and "ME" but really no about 2-3 is my max and i'm really bad at painting so i have to take my time. I just got a little light to sit on the table next to where i paint so hopefully that will improve it. But check out my obliterators... the first and second one have their own posts on the modeling and painting tab and you'll see the difference.

woog out!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Which is why I wrote "if". But it is hard to apply voices and tones to written text without exagerating the meaning (like you do with capitals).
They're awesome btw. Far beyond my painting abillities. I might be able to pull something like that off, but i'm just too lazy.

For your bases, may I suggest if you made them into some moonlike terrain. A blue-ish gray tone with some rocks would look sweet I think. And it would also give them that scourged earth feel that obliterators really should have. They are, after all, called obliterators for a reason.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> Which is why I wrote "if". But it is hard to apply voices and tones to written text without exagerating the meaning (like you do with capitals).
> They're awesome btw. Far beyond my painting abillities. I might be able to pull something like that off, but i'm just too lazy.
> 
> For your bases, may I suggest if you made them into some moonlike terrain. A blue-ish gray tone with some rocks would look sweet I think. And it would also give them that scourged earth feel that obliterators really should have. They are, after all, called obliterators for a reason.


sorry to come across as hostile i forgot to throw in a biggrin :biggrin:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

You did no such thing. And if you did, I can take it. I trash talk all the time so bring it on!
Good luck on your project.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I have no sure fire way of finding the mistakes, if I still can't spot them after looking at the model 100 times, but suddenly do in a photo I swear at the model telling it to F off, and ignore the mistake, forcing him to live the rest of its life with the mistake, and its the models fault for not telling me until its too late.

plus if I can't spot it hopefully nobody else will.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

LOL I think i get a sun tan when im painting from the lighting.. i got like six lights and a sucktion cup concave mirror stuck to my balled head...lol my friends point and laugh... and i cause a brown out in nothern NY


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, so there is such thing as too good lighting?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Last night I was painting my warrior priest.
I was so excited because i had been aiting for the model for sooo long.
And guess what in the morning it turned out I made some mistakes in colours.
Especially my red looked awesome during the night but way to light during the day.
I also noticed a few spots that hit the brush while painting another part.
All very frustrating but I got it fixed in about 30 mins.

I guess I'll be putting op some pictures this sunday at the painting sub-forum.
So watch out for him, I honestly can say it is my prime model as of yet.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

last night i painted three pegi knights. well three pegi's and one knight rider the other two are still geting painted on the sprew. now i took the time to position them so they can rank up and still having problems...ggrrrr. but using a brass rod every other one dose help. i have the same problem with my furries, but hope brass roding there stands will help elaveiate that problem. just pointing out that ranking up modles is a post painting problem as well if you dont plan ahead. but as far as mistakes you can always go back and touch up, i still do it for modles from13 years ago..lol


----------

